# Kingsville Tournament



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

Is the tournament in Kingsville, Tx still on?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm sure it is. The second annual Primo championship.

Tommy


----------



## caddis (Nov 16, 2012)

When is it and where in Kingsville please?

Todd


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

I could be wrong, but I believe it was the last weekend in October.
charlie


----------



## caddis (Nov 16, 2012)

Darn, thanks for the info though. Where do they post schedules?

Todd


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

It was held on Saturday, 10/26/12.
I was there. I am a beginner. My goal was just to learn what I could and meet and hang out with everyone.
There are no long distance casters in my area. I'm kind of self taught and a bit of a klutz, but that's OK.
It was my first tournament, and you'll never find a finer group of people. Since it was my first tournament they hoorahed and played jokes on me pretty good.
I took that as a compliment. I have an Uncle who jokes around with everyone, unless he doesn't like them. In that case, he's just nice and polite. So I took the kidding around in that spirit and gave some back as well.
I finished 3rd, behind Will Nash and Carlos Osuna.
Both Carlos and Will spent a lot of time showing me technique, reel set up, et.
It was a great experience, I enjoyed it, and came away with some good instruction and new friends.

Leslie


----------



## caddis (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, that is where I'm at. I thought 50 yards was a long cast until I saw some video links from here!

Is that an annual event in Kingsville?

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Schedule info for two clubs (including SFCCI) can be found here;

http://www.carolinasurfcasters.com/

Tommy


----------



## edubll (Jun 12, 2008)

Know this is off topic, but Tommy how is Charlie? Was my welding teacher and moved to Charleston and lost touch. His tips have helped me pull in the bull reds the last few years. Hope all is well, you have a great brother.


----------



## edubll (Jun 12, 2008)

Also have helped me make good money as a welder


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Charlie posts here as "big brother". He is getting ready to retire and move here to coast of NC. We're gonna do that secondary childhood golfin/fishin thing...lol.

Tommy


----------



## edubll (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like good times, tell him Evins says hi and that i caught my biggest bull red this year, 45". Got a 12' rod and still using the casting techniques he taught me. He's a little too young to be retiring ain't he. Best wishes to you both and enjoy that early retirement.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Damn Evins,
Good to hear from you, it's the greatest pleasure a teacher can get to have a successful student in both his vocation and avocation. I'll let you know when I get moved and you and your lady can come up and we will do us some fishing. 
charlie
46 days/3 hours/16 minutes and 22 seconds till retirement
(13 more days with students)


----------

